# Unearthed Treasure Casio Md-703 Quartz Diver



## sfoy07

Hi all,

Im new to the site, there are some real nice watches to see here.

I dug an old gem the other day, the quite rare Casio MD-703, I bought this baby back in 1989 and it was my first real divers watch. Its in very good condition apart from a few "battery change" scratches on the base plate. I just replaced the battery and its back to PWO just like the day I bought it, Has anybody else got a similar model?


----------



## jasonm

Yep, I had one, very cool watch, nice and big and the bezel ratchet sound was great, very metalic and 'clicky' if you like that sort of thing









Welcome to the forum


----------



## sfoy07

Yep, thats the one, thanks for the photo, I tried to submit my own but dont have a homepage, If anyone is interested in seeing them I can email them on, cheers


----------



## JonW

I had one as well. the pics are on here somewhere if you search on the model number.

If you want to add pics check out the hints and tips section. I use imagshack and its simple to use...


----------



## Guest

Welcome mate


----------



## sfoy07

Hi All, Just added some pics of the Casio MD-703 200M Diver


----------



## sfoy07

oops, sorry all, just a tad too big


----------



## ollyming

Yep, I've got one of those!










Cheers, Olly


----------



## jasonm

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=15443


----------



## sfoy07

Thanks for the software suggestion, think it worked, smaller photo attached


----------



## Rusty

Nice looking watch..........does that bezel rotate???

Rusty


----------



## jasonm

Yep, the toothed bezel rotates under the 4 chunky guards that stay fixed


----------



## Ekke

Has anybody seen this with white background? Is that more rare than black version? Haven't seen any in the Internet..


----------



## Rusty

Looks like it should be on the wrist of a Terminator







i love it.........

Rusty


----------



## jasonm

Ekke said:


> Has anybody seen this with white background? Is that more rare than black version? Haven't seen any in the Internet..


Yep, it looks great!

Try searching the 'SCWF'


----------



## Ekke

jasonm said:


> Ekke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody seen this with white background? Is that more rare than black version? Haven't seen any in the Internet..
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it looks great!
> 
> Try searching the 'SCWF'
Click to expand...

Hmm.. Tried that. I found only black versions. I you know one, could you send a direct link?


----------

